# Ease of Use Features



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Besides an auto turner and digital thermostat what kind of ease of use features do you look for when incubator shopping? Personally I am in love with external water ports and rolling egg turners.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think my turn-x was my favorite. I'm sorry I didn't get the roll-X.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I think my turn-x was my favorite. I'm sorry I didn't get the roll-X.


I have never even used a Marsh incubator. They look so cool. I really like the Nurture Right 360 right now, its almost perfect but needs an automated humidity system for it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck of a lot cheaper than the turn-x and it auto turns. I'm not even sure they were around when I was still using an incubator.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

robin416 said:


> Heck of a lot cheaper than the turn-x and it auto turns. I'm not even sure they were around when I was still using an incubator.


Ya a lot of companies work with foreign manufacturers to get things made and in the last 5 years I have seen the quality shoot up. I know we are working on a redesign for the IncuView and I am hoping we get a more polished product this time around...it still feel amateur to me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know, sometimes people geek out seeing the workings like that.


----------

